#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Бесплатная виза в Шри-Ланку

## Ануруддха

С 1 августа 2019 г. россиянам в Шри-Ланку можно въехать бесплатно. Такой визовый режим будет действовать в течение полугода.

----------

Dio-Deni (01.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2019), Денис Ч (01.08.2019), Кокотик (01.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2019)

----------

